# JL HO-BOXs COMPARED and MODED



## grinkeeper (Jun 26, 2015)

I have been looking to try out one of the old JL AUDIO H.O. wedge boxes for a while now.








I don’t have a W7 driver but I do have 2 of the 12w6v2 drivers which for the lack of a better term are the poor mans W7. 

I still find the concept and design, engineering and CNC construction of this box to be the most advanced design to date. It was a ground breaking system in performance and ground breaking in the fact it was grossly over priced and out of the realm of most people when considering the options. 








Generally it was a pretty hard call to spend $1200 plus on a single driver factory built box. When you are looking in your budget you generally think that “ WOW I can get 2 amazing drivers and get a slick custom box for much less and it will deliver even better performance than any cookie cutter box” or at least that is what I have always been telling myself.

Im finding it real hard to locate an original 12W6V2 H.O. BOX. So I thought I would see how far off the other H.O. Boxes are in dimensional size.

I used the Speaker Enclosure Volume Calculator triangular box volume calc tool to get an idea what Im comparing.

here is what I discovered. The HO 110R-10W7 BOX has the same total internal volume as the HO 112R-12W6V2 BOX. The width , height and depth are very close but not identical. For example the 12w6 box is a little taller on the face and not a wide but it all become equal after you do the math. Now Im not saying the tuning is the same as I don’t know the exact port length but with my calculations the port looks very close.

The total internal volume of the HO-10W7 & THE HO-12W6 = 3.65 Cu/Ft

now the 12W7 volume is totally different as it equals 4.66 Cu/Ft


So what I am planning on doing is picking up a HO110R-10W7 box and shoe horning a 12W6V2 into it. With my measurements it appears that the woofer depth and the oval faceplate will allow this mod.

Sounds like a plan to me.

Im wondering if anyone here has tried to do this very mod, putting a 12w6 into a 10W7 H.O. BOX?
________________________________________________________________
The details

JL AUDIOJL AUDIO H.O. WEDGE BOX COMPARISON
12W6V2 vs 12W7 vs 10W7

Physical Specifications








HO112R-W6v2. 12" Total box volume 3.65

External Width (W)	30.25 in / 768 mm
External Height (H)	16.75 in / 425 mm
External Depth (D1)	19.0 in / 483 mm
External Top Surface Depth (D2)	12.75 in / 324 mm
Net Weight	91.7 lb / 41.57 kg




HO110R-W7 10” Total box volume 3.65







External Width (W)	32.0 in / 813 mm
External Height (H)	15.25 in / 387 mm
External Depth (D1)	19.25 in / 489 mm
External Top Surface Depth (D2)	14.0 in / 356 mm
Net Weight	96.2 lb / 43.61 kg



HO-112R-12W7. 12”W7 BOX VOLUME 4.664







External Width (W)	34.0 in / 864 mm
External Height (H)	17.0 in / 432 mm
External Depth (D1)	20.5 in / 521 mm
External Top Surface Depth (D2)	14.5 in / 368 mm
Net Weight	119.0 lb / 53.95 kg



Conclusion: The 12” H.O. 112R-12W6V2 BOX and 10” H.O.110R-W7 BOX are virtually the same total internal volume. With the shape of the oval faceplate opening and the baffle the 10”W7 box should allow for the transplant of a 12W6V2 with a little handy jigsaw work on the baffle. No mods will be needed for the oval faceplate. The woofer depth doesn’t seem to be an issue as well. We all have seen how these boxes are built and designed using CNC machinery and high tech construction methods and engineering. So I think there is a way to get a simple transplant and breath new life into some old woofers and someone else’s neglected old H.O. BOX.

Please comment if you can add to the discussion in a positive way.


----------



## DDFusionV2 (Jul 11, 2016)

I didn't read all that. 
The JL boxes are just nice prefabs. They are very peaky over 40hz. You can do much better with a custom box.


----------



## wizzi001 (Apr 29, 2011)

DDFusionV2 said:


> I didn't read all that.
> The JL boxes are just nice prefabs. They are very peaky over 40hz. You can do much better with a custom box.


How can you respond if you didn't read the thread?


----------



## HulkSmash (May 22, 2011)

wizzi001 said:


> How can you respond if you didn't read the thread?


I think what he's getting at, DDFusionV2, please correct me if I'm wrong, is why pay for the JL box when you could get a custom box for cheaper? Also, I did read it all...lol.


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

i have the 12 h o box in my hatch i love it
i wanted to put one in my other hatch but it wont fit.. so i plan on buying one from this company called high output enclosures there boxes are made for the jl subs and wont be as big
i might even go with a 13 inch
but idc what anyone says those boxes are awsome i wish it would fit in my other car


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Those JL HO boxes were designed to be high output around 40hz. They are extremely well made boxes. I would imagine the two boxes even different in size are tuned very close to one another.


----------



## wizzi001 (Apr 29, 2011)

HulkSmash said:


> I think what he's getting at, DDFusionV2, please correct me if I'm wrong, is why pay for the JL box when you could get a custom box for cheaper? Also, I did read it all...lol.


He is just a JL hater. I guess he doesn't know how to use email either since he opened up a second account.


----------



## riceandpho (Dec 30, 2009)

i wished i kept my 2 12w3v2 in the ho box. maybe that could of help you with the w6. i was planing on using the ho box for the w6 when i had more money. but i sold the sub and box to a friend and that thing got stolen, it was loud, well if i didnt upgrade to 2 15 in a ported setup, i would of still had that setup. i know that the w3 needed 1.75 in ported setup while the others used 1.50.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

wizzi001 said:


> He is just a JL hater. I guess he doesn't know how to use email either since he opened up a second account.


Wait...who had a second account?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

DDFusion / DDFusionV2


----------



## DDFusionV2 (Jul 11, 2016)

I actully like most of JLs products. But they are a mainstream brand which appeal to the mainstream buyers. 

I guess you have built multiple boxes for these woofers? 
No, I'm guessing this is all you have ever used


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

TBH, the password reset did a number on more than a few accounts. His was one of them. And maybe he just wants to keep this one now?



wizzi001 said:


> He is just a JL hater. I guess he doesn't know how to use email either since he opened up a second account.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

Although I never owned a HO box, I have heard a few. I never went above the HG because the HO's never really _floated me boat._

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z6BoD0skWY

The HG has great SQ, but no JL box i've heard hit anywhere near low enough for my tastes. Not a hater, just think one can do far more with your own design.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks more like a enclosure that using tapped horn design. 
Still, with more knowledge on enclosure making and design, we can make better enclosure.


----------



## Drop11 (Jul 4, 2016)

captainscarlett said:


> Although I never owned a HO box, I have heard a few. I never went above the HG because the HO's never really _floated me boat._
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z6BoD0skWY
> 
> The HG has great SQ, but no JL box i've heard hit anywhere near low enough for my tastes. Not a hater, just think one can do far more with your own design.


I agree with your sentiments about the ho box's. 
I'm running the 12 w3v3 system and from 60 to 40 hz it is beastly but below that is lackluster and higher is almost nonexistent.

I bought it so I could have bass now while I figure out the install but it's terrible for sq.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyways ... Doug did a HO box years ago 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-wM6zdJbF4


----------



## grinkeeper (Jun 26, 2015)

well I am open to a good custom box design for a pair of 12w6v2 , I just don’t know where to get a box design from. 

I would be interested in buying a cut list from someone. The vehicle is a toyota rav4 2010 and I want them rear firing of course.


----------



## robhaynes (Jul 20, 2015)

grinkeeper said:


> well I am open to a good custom box design for a pair of 12w6v2 , I just don’t know where to get a box design from.
> 
> I would be interested in buying a cut list from someone. The vehicle is a toyota rav4 2010 and I want them rear firing of course.


Contact our tech support team, give them your working dimensions, goals (tuning preference, etc.) and they will design you one for free. 

[email protected]


----------



## grinkeeper (Jun 26, 2015)

THANKS ROB!

I have sent out a request for help with box design...

Your help was useful..


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

does anyone know the tuning frequency of the 12 h o box


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I was told 40hz. That's why they have weak low end and a big spike in output on the top end. Which is typical for a prefab.


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

for the 12 h o box where can i put the infrasonic sub sonic filter


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Start at 35hz and play with it.


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

when you go lower it will play lower?


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

It will play as low as it can. There will be a point the cone loses its linear throw. It will start "flapping"


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

it has to do with the ported box frequency ?


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

i actually had it on 25 is that too low?


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

captainscarlett said:


> Although I never owned a HO box, I have heard a few. I never went above the HG because the HO's never really _floated me boat._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jl is more expensive because they are tru sq speakers u quality is what u are paying for. There are more exspensive speakers out there that sound better then jl by far, but yes u can get louder for less money but u wont get the sound quality or quality of the speakers that jl offers. So it depends on what u want in a system do u want to be loud and screaming or do u want to sound good and actually hear the fidelity of ur music it's up to u but if u want sq ur gonna pay for it. I had 2 pioneer imppi that where 500 rms and ran a 1000 d us amp on it and after 1 one song I would park and wall around I would stumble and feel like my body went thru a high pressure test so they performed well but did not sound good on alot of music so performance wise the pioneer where way better then 12 w6v3 and there 600 watts each but this is because there built in smaller boxes and are built for sq .


----------



## Chamendelavel (Dec 26, 2019)

I would to also add that ho boxes are bigger then jls actual specs for non ho boxes so keep this in mind they can actually be in bigger then jl specs by far the 13w7ae anniversary sub is only a tad bit bigger then 12 w6v3 boxes but the ho boxes are huge so I think there is deafantly something here we need to look at for these boxes.


----------



## F150Man (Apr 14, 2017)

DDFusionV2 said:


> I actully like most of JLs products. But they are a mainstream brand which appeal to the mainstream buyers.
> 
> I guess you have built multiple boxes for these woofers?
> No, I'm guessing this is all you have ever used


Dang it ! Why couldn't you just read the entire post ?


----------

